# Molly Melee



## mamaber (Oct 11, 2006)

All of a sudden, all my mollies are fighting! I can't figure out who is starting it, but they are all attacking one another, and I'm really not sure why. Has anyone else ever had this happen? Should I try to separate some of them?

Thanks,
Amber


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

What kind of attacks, and what sex are they?


----------



## mamaber (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, one fish's fin has a chunk missing. Honestly, the males are fighting with the males, and the females are fighting the females. The females are the ones really going at it. They swim around each other and hit the other with their tails. Occasionally they try to bite a fin.

Thanks
Amber


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

How many of each do you have and what size tank are they in? Its best to have 2 or more females to every male.


----------



## mamaber (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry for taking so long to respond. it's been a busy week/end.
There are 7 mollies in a 29 gal tank. Only two are males, leaving 5 females.

They are still fighting, but not as severely. No more torn fins anyway. The two biggest offenders are the two males fighting with one another. I think they start it, then the other fish kind of get in the way and get involved as a result.

Thanks,
Amber


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Seeings how there aggressive add another male or two and that should stop it or at least cut back on it... Or you could do what I do with mean fish 
How big are the mollies?


----------

